# Washburn N1 Refinish



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 22, 2011)

Props to my friend Rob for helping me out with this; he's never veneered a guitar before, but has done a lot of woodworking in the past and has a nice workshop setup in his garage. 

It started out as a NIB N1:






Then got stripped and sanded down:





Then bookmatching:













Sanding the edge smooth:





Opened up and ready for gluing:





Trimming around the edge:





Used a Dremel and hand sandingto get a clean edge:









Wet:





Now do I finish the sides and back in black or white? Stay tuned for finishing of the sides and top (Tru-oil here I come).


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 22, 2011)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Props to my friend Rob for helping me out with this; he's never veneered a guitar before, but has done a lot of woodworking in the past and has a nice workshop setup in his garage.
> 
> It started out as a NIB N1:
> 
> ...



black . looks sick dude!


----------



## The Norsemen (Dec 22, 2011)

Tha looks good!
You should do the same to the Headstock!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 to the headstock


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 23, 2011)

How about black with a cream strip for faux binding?


----------



## Swyse (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd burst the edges to a solid black back if it was mine. I think it would look like the top was done on purpose that way. With the round over it looks like an after thought.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 28, 2011)

Going to go with black the white didn't look right.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great so far! Nice work!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 22, 2012)

Bump - I was able to get out and get it repainted; now I'm onto the headstock:


----------



## Jontain (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking awesome man, are you going to do a burst like paint job and fade the black in? Cos that would look sweet imo!

Great work so far!


----------



## chipsta21 (Jan 22, 2012)

where did u get the veneer???? beautiful top! glad u went with black sides and back makes the wood POP more ha


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 22, 2012)

I got the veneer off of fleabay.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a bit of what happened today; I need to trim back the veneer on the headstock after it fully sets. (and a little photochoppery to get a feel for the color with the blue Dimarzios I'm thinking of dropping in it):


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 22, 2012)

wow cool,love those N1s,before mine got stolen,I was going to do one in neon green.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the blue pickups look really off with a natural finish, but hey it's your guitar. That veneer looks really good though.


----------



## ASoC (Jan 23, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here's a bit of what happened today; I need to trim back the veneer on the headstock after it fully sets. (and a little photochoppery to get a feel for the color with the blue Dimarzios I'm thinking of dropping in it):



Those blue pickups look really cool.  
This reminds me of the .strangberg* guitars that have blue bridges 

My point, GET BLUE PICKUPS


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 23, 2012)

I am thinking I should get a black bridge to replace the chrome one as well. Can anyone comment on the GFS bridges?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 24, 2012)

Another friend has suggested going with purple but I'm torn - suggestions/opinions?


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jan 24, 2012)

My hat is thrown for black bridge.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2012)

I think black hardware would go really well with it since you did the back and sides of the body black.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 20, 2012)

Update time - clear coat has cured and buffed down to a nice satin, excuse the cell phone pictures:


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 26, 2012)

Locking tuners arrived - blue Dimarzios have been ordered - damn cell phone doesn't handle mixed lighting well at all:


----------



## ASoC (Feb 26, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Locking tuners arrived - *blue Dimarzios have been ordered*



This.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 27, 2012)

They arrived in all their beautiful glory (banjomikez is all kinds of FTW):


----------



## Mysticlamp (Feb 28, 2012)

cannot wait...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 29, 2012)

Me either, I should be dropping it off with my friend to get wired up tonight - just waiting on my pickup rings (Bubinga as well) and off it'll go.


----------



## mili9152 (Mar 5, 2012)

what did you apply to the veneer to wet/darken it? Stain?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 5, 2012)

That's just rattlecan clearcoat.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 6, 2012)

My pants are shrinking. . . . .


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 14, 2012)

All done (except I'm still waiting on my custom Blue Sperzel Trim-Loks to arrive) - I need to switch the chrome strap buttons for black Schallers; does anyone know where I can get a blue switch tip, I may just have to rattle can the thing to match:


----------



## ASoC (Mar 15, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> All done (except I'm still waiting on my custom Blue Sperzel Trim-Loks to arrive) - I need to switch the chrome strap buttons for black Schallers; does anyone know where I can get a blue switch tip, I may just have to rattle can the thing to match:



You could check guitarheads.net, they have colored switch tips 

Also, the guitar looks great


----------

